# Tamron Announces APS-C 16-300mm F/3.5-6.3 Di II VC PZD MACRO



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 6, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/02/tamron-announces-aps-c-16-300mm-f3-5-6-3-di-ii-vc-pzd-macro/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/02/tamron-announces-aps-c-16-300mm-f3-5-6-3-di-ii-vc-pzd-macro/">Tweet</a></div>
<span style="line-height: 1.5em;"><strong>February 6, 2014, Saitama, Japan – Tamron Co., Ltd.</strong> (President & CEO: Morio Ono), a leading manufacturer of precision optics, has announced the development of an advanced new all-in-one™ zoom lens exclusively for digital SLR cameras with APS-C size image sensors that provides an amazing 18.8X zoom ratio. The lens sample will be on display at the Tamron booth at the CP+ 2014, which will be held from February 13 to 16 in Yokohama, Japan.</span></p>
<p>Since the launch in 1992 of the 28-200mm (Model 71D) high-power zoom lens – which featured a revolutionary compact, lightweight design – Tamron has been continually expanding its portfolio of world-class optics to benefit consumers.</p>
<p>Tamron previously launched an 18-270mm (Model B008) all-in-one™zoom lens exclusively for digital SLR cameras with APS-C size image sensors that features a 15X zoom ratio, superior image quality, swift, quiet AF, and Tamron’s acclaimed VC (Vibration Compensation) mechanism, in an ultra-compact package. This ground-breaking lens has been winning plaudits throughout the world.</p>
<p>Responding to consumers’ demand for expanded focal lengths both at the wide-angle end of the zoom range and the telephoto end, Tamron has begun developing a completely new all-in-one™ zoom lens design that provides an impressive focal length range extending from 16mm true wide-angle to 300mm super-telephoto.</p>
<p><em>Highlights and specifications after the break</em></p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Product Highlights</strong></p>
<ol>
<li>A further expansion of the imaging range. With a minimum focal length of 16mm (35mm film equivalent: 24.8mm) at the wide-angle end of the zoom range, and a maximum focal length of 300mm (35mm film equivalent: 465mm), this remarkable new lens provides a zoom ratio of approximately 18.8X.

Responding to requests from consumers who wanted to be able to photograph subjects with a wider viewing angle than is possible with conventional high-power zoom lenses, Tamron has begun developing a unique lens with a minimum focal length of 16mm. At the telephoto end, the maximum focal length has been increased to an impressive 300mm. Users of this new lens can enjoy unprecedented framing flexibility by easily adjusting the angle of view using the convenient zoom ring.</li>
<li>Superior, reliable image quality with a universal lens.

The lens construction features 16 elements in 12 groups. This includes three Molded-Glass Aspherical elements, one Hybrid Aspherical element, two LD (Low Dispersion) elements, one XR (Extra Refractive Index) glass element, and one element of UXR (Ultra-Extra Refractive Index) glass, which has greater refractive index than XR. The full use of specialized glass elements in the design contributes to thorough compensation of optical aberrations. In addition, the use of the latest coating technology for suppressing reflections on lens element surfaces minimizes unwanted flare and ghosting and assures sharp, crisp, high-contrast images.</li>
<li>Using a new design approach to create an ultra-compact lens.

The latest optical technology has been used to provide an expanded zoom range (compared to the B008) at both the wide-angle and telephoto ends, without necessitating the use of an oversized lens body. By employing UXR glass (which helps to reduce the size of the front lens diameter), an optimized layout of the Molded-Glass Aspherical elements, and adopting a 5-lens-group zoom system approach to provide enhanced design flexibility, the new lens embodies the fusion of state-of-the-art optical design, sophisticated mechanical design, and high-precision lens manufacturing technology, thereby attaining a compact size, an unprecedented zoom range, and superior image quality.</li>
<li>A minimum focusing distance of just 0.39 meters supports an extensive range of macro photography capabilities.

The new lens provides a minimum focus distance of 0.39 m over the entire zoom range, with a maximum magnification ratio of 1:2.9. This makes it possible to get right up close to the subject of the photo to enjoy easy, stress-free macro photography.</li>
<li>PZD (Piezo Drive) delivers faster, quieter autofocus action.

The PZD (Piezo Drive)*1, an advanced standing-wave ultrasonic motor system, delivers faster, quieter, more precise AF action when the autofocus is engaged. There is enhanced support for contrast-detection AF capabilities, and focusing when in live-view mode has been made smoother. The new lens also features full-time manual focus, a function that was not provided by B008, making manual focusing more convenient.</li>
<li>Sharper images with VC (Vibration Compensation).

Tamron’s acclaimed VC (Vibration Compensation)*2 mechanism is incorporated into the new lens.*3 VC reduces image blur caused by camera shake to deliver significantly sharper images even when shooting handheld at long telephoto settings</li>
<li>Moisture-resistant construction for worry-free outdoor shooting.</li>
<li>Upgraded cosmetic design.

Tamron has upgraded the cosmetic design and finish of this lens to create a more sophisticated, high-end look in keeping with the demands of discerning DSLR users. Employing a sophisticated linear pattern rubber grip on the zoom and focus rings, and an elegant tungsten-silver name-brand ring, etc., this newly designed model accentuates its visceral presence with understated elegance and class.</li>
</ol>
<table>
<tbody>
<tr>
<td valign="top" width="48">*1</td>
<td>PZD (Piezo Drive) is a standing-wave type ultrasonic motor system developed by Tamron. It delivers outstanding speed and quiet operation in the AF mode. It also provides greater flexibility in design compared with ring-type ultrasonic motors, thus contributing to reduced lens size.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>*2</td>
<td>VC (Vibration Compensation) is Tamron’s proprietary tri-axial image stabilization mechanism.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>*3</td>
<td>The Sony mount model does not include VC, since the bodies of Sony DSLR cameras include built-in image stabilization functionality. The name of the Sony mount model is “16-300mm F/3.5-6.3 Di PZD MACRO ” without the VC designation.</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p><strong>Specifications</strong></p>
<table summary="Specifications" border="1">
<tbody>
<tr>
<th>Model</th>
<td>B016</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Focal Length</th>
<td>16-300mm</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Maximum Aperture</th>
<td>F/3.5-6.3</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Angle of View (diagonal)</th>
<td>82°12’ – 5°20’</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Lens Construction</th>
<td>16 elements in 12 groups</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Minimum Focus Distance</th>
<td>0.39m (15.3 in)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Maximum Magnification Ratio</th>
<td>1:2.9 (at f=300mm: MFD 0.39m)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Filter Size</th>
<td>φ67mm</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Maximum Diameter</th>
<td>φ75mm</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Length*</th>
<td>99.5mm (3.9 in)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Weight</th>
<td>540g (19 oz)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Diaphragm Blades</th>
<td>7 (circular diaphragm)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Minimum Aperture</th>
<td>F22-40</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Standard Accessories</th>
<td>Flower-shaped lens hood</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Compatible Mounts</th>
<td>Canon, Nikon, Sony</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
```


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 6, 2014)

If this Tamron 16-300 VC costs a few hundred dollars less then the Nikon 18-300 VR, then it will give Nikon a run for their money and of course Canon does not really have a lens covering this reach ... I think this Tammy will sell very well.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Feb 6, 2014)

Good for the travel enthusiasts who like one lens set-ups!


----------



## Lee Jay (Feb 6, 2014)

Does anyone but me find it bizarre that the APS-c version is actually wider than the full-frame version? If they could make this one 16mm, it seems like they could have made the full-frame version 24mm.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Feb 6, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> Does anyone but me find it bizarre that the APS-c version is actually wider than the full-frame version? If they could make this one 16mm, it seems like they could have made the full-frame version 24mm.



Nope, just you... 

I'm sure it will have something to do with optic design, given the fact that canon only made a 28-300 too. Also, 16mm = 25.6mm on FF, which is closer to 28 than 24 in FF equivalent (just)!


----------



## adhocphotographer (Feb 6, 2014)

Any word on release date and price??? I think my sister would really enjoy this lens.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 6, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> Does anyone but me find it bizarre that the APS-c version is actually wider than the full-frame version? If they could make this one 16mm, it seems like they could have made the full-frame version 24mm.



No, not too surprising. Lens design involves more tradeoffs and the difficulty increases the larger the sensor is. With FF the superzoom ratio is about 10x (28-300), with APS-C the ratio is about 20x (16-300), with P&S superzooms it gets to about 50x.


----------



## Etienne (Feb 6, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone but me find it bizarre that the APS-c version is actually wider than the full-frame version? If they could make this one 16mm, it seems like they could have made the full-frame version 24mm.
> ...



16 is 25.6 only on Canon APS-C DSLRs. It is 24 mm on Nikon , and on Canon C100, C300 etc, where this lens might be invaluable for Run and Gun ENG work, or fast pace documentary settings.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 6, 2014)

Etienne said:


> adhocphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...


+1 ... this is a fantastic lens for Nikon & Sony APS-C DSLR owners as it gives an equivalent FOV of 24-450mm with image stabilization ... that is pretty awesome ... obviously, one would have to accept certain limitations in IQ.


----------



## noncho (Feb 6, 2014)

I would go for Sony RX10 instead.


----------



## hgraf (Feb 6, 2014)

Finally! A consumer zoom lens for APS-C that's WIDER then 18mm that isn't (probably) going to be crazy expensive. The only real other option was the Canon 15-85, but I find for my travel use 85 isn't tele enough. Always wanted to pick up the 18-270 from Tammy but couldn't get by it only being an 18mm. 16-300 sounds like a dream! Way to go Tammy!


----------



## cliffwang (Feb 6, 2014)

I have tried Tamron 18-270mm years ago when I still have my 7D. The IQ was soft. Hopefully this one will be as sharp as Tamron's current lenses.


----------



## dcm (Feb 6, 2014)

About the size/weight of Canon's EF-S 18-200 - probably a better comparison than the 28-300L. Will be interesting to see how it performs in comparison. Might be interesting on an EOS M, albeit a bit large with the adapter.


----------



## preppyak (Feb 6, 2014)

dcm said:


> About the size/weight of Canon's EF-S 18-200 - probably a better comparison than the 28-300L. Will be interesting to see how it performs in comparison.


What's funny is that it only needs to be as good as the previous 18-270 to basically be a win for them. Especially if the 16mm is decent at all. I imagine it will really be an ok zoom from 24-200ish, with the extreme ends being a bit of a joke. 

But, that still puts it in better position than the Canon 18-200 (only good from 24 to about 135-150). And it'll likely retail in the $650-700 range, which makes it a big savings over the Nikon version.

And since it seems Canon has given up on anything more than 18-135 on APS-C, they wont really have competition there


----------

